# How to wind Hamilton Field Khaki Automatic?



## vkimo

My Hamilton Field Khaki Officer H706150 stopped. I haven't worn it too much so I figure it needs to be manually wound. My instruction manual had no comment of how to manually wind it. I turned the crown clockwise a few times (Less than 10) and it started up but I didn't know what the normal procedure is. Can someone enlighten me me please? Specifically on crown position and number of complete rotations. Thanks!


----------



## BrentYYC

What you did is just fine. The crown stays in the 'in' position and you simply give it 15-20 twists, then put it on your wrist. It will begin operating sooner than that, but it's better to add a bit extra to the power reserve.


----------



## cprrckwlf

All the way in, clockwise a few times, just as you did is fine. If you really want to get into it there have been discussions ad nauseaum on the subject and the mechanisms and if the manual winding gears on an auto are softer and prone to wear out (some swear this, but I don't recall anyone actually managing to do it). Most anything technical user LysanderXIII posts on this or other topics is worth reading. 

Honestly, though, you can avoid the whole thing and just do what I (and many others) normally do: pick it up and give it a few shakes.


----------



## vkimo

Thanks for the clarification gentlemen! Lastly, is it ok to leave a auto dormant for any length of time?


----------



## Time Exposure

vkimo said:


> Thanks for the clarification gentlemen! Lastly, is it ok to leave a auto dormant for any length of time?


Yes, it's fine, up until the lubrication needs replacement (the watch oil dries out). Different opinions on this, but recommended every 3-5 yrs for heavy use, every 7-10 yrs for dormant watches.


----------



## vkimo

That makes sense, just get it going so the parts don't stick. How many hours of wear do I need to have a day so my watch won't stop?


----------



## Time Exposure

vkimo said:


> That makes sense, just get it going so the parts don't stick. How many hours of wear do I need to have a day so my watch won't stop?


Hmm...never looked at it that way. I just wear the watch when I want to. When I put it on again I'll either put it on and go because I wore it the day before, wind it up because it's been more than a day but still running, or wind and set it if it stopped.
I never wore a watch just to keep it running. If you don't want it to stop running for some reason, wind it daily about 20-30 turns, or put it on a winder.


----------



## vkimo

This is sort of a recreational watch so the wrist time is sort of limited to evenings and weekends. That's why I was concerned.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Power reserve is rated somewhere around 38 hours when fully wound. So weekend only wear you'll be setting it each week. How long to get it fully wound doesn't really have a single answer. If you sit and type all day the rotor isn't moving much and you might not get enough reserve into the spring to last overnight. If you spend your day on your feet, pacing back and forth and swinging your arms you might be fully wound before lunch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkimo

I work from home and was hoping typing would suffice. Funny because lately I've been seen around the house in sweats and a ripped t shirt but sporting a very nice watch haha just to keep that sweet second hand dancing across my wrist <3


----------



## Nixin

I had the same question. Thanks for answering it.


----------



## Splinter Faction

vkimo said:


> I work from home and was hoping typing would suffice. Funny because lately I've been seen around the house in sweats and a ripped t shirt but sporting a very nice watch haha just to keep that sweet second hand dancing across my wrist <3


I bet it will stay wound as long as you eat, go to the bathroom, get the mail, and all that normal stuff. I can't imagine that an awake person would not keep a watch wound enough.


----------

